# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Η καρδερίνα στην ''τέχνη''.

## οδυσσέας

[IMG][/IMG]

οταν εχεται χρονο δειτε και τα λινκ.

http://babylonbaroque.wordpress.com/...the-goldfinch/


http://www.ilclubdelcardellino.it/in...o-parte-1.html


http://www.ilclubdelcardellino.it/in...o-parte-2.html

----------


## geam

ελπίζω να μην σου χαλάω το θέμα..... 

στιγμιότυπο απο παλίο πίνακα της γιαγιάς μου....

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιωργο τα θεματα ειναι *δικα μας*  βαλτε και αλλα.

----------


## mitsman



----------


## οδυσσέας

Δημητρη ξερεις αν αυτη η εκθεση ειναι αληθινη η ''φτιαχτη''?

----------


## οδυσσέας

http://www.tinabonedtp.co.uk/LargeROEDEERSketch.html

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_RmPMNcRt204/TV...ATS%5B9%5D.jpg

http://mindfuldrawing.files.wordpres...dfinches11.jpg

http://nhmc.collections.natural-euro...b-5dbc8fdaa999

http://www.prints-online.com/a_male_...t/4399277.html

----------


## οδυσσέας

http://www.birdtheme.org/mainlyimages/index.php?spec=2327

http://www.nhm.ac.uk/nature-online/a...l3.dsml?ID=155&

http://www.artifolio.com/chloeyzoard...iew&up_id=1765

http://www.sciencephoto.com/media/472467/enlarge

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

[IMG]

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

[IMG]

----------


## Gardelius

Πανεμορφα ειναι ολα!!!! οδυσσέας Πολλα μπραβο!!!!!  ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

εμενα δεν μου αρεσουν ολα αλλα εχουν ενα ενδιαφερον σαν θεμα, το οτι ειναι απο μικρα γραμματοσημα μεχρι πινακες ζωγραφικης.

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

αλλη μια φωτο. που εβαλε ο Αλεξανδρος σε αλλο θεμα. πιστευω οτι αξιζει να μπει και εδω.

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## mitsman

εχει μεγαλο ραμφος.... μαλλον εχει προβλημα στο συκωτι!

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## οδυσσέας

κουζουλέ βρήκες φλέβα χρυσού? κανόνισε να μας βαρέσει κανα εγκεφαλικό  :Jumping0045:

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis

*Νυστάζω του χίλιου διαόλου που λέμε Κώστα... και εγώ κάθομαι και βάζω καρδερίνες !!!!*  :Anim 63:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πόσο αληθινή δείχνει αυτή η φώτο !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αφιερωμένη Κώστα !!!!!! Για πάρτη σου η Όμορφη !!!! 

*

----------


## οδυσσέας

την καλυτερη εβαλες για μενα. ευχαριστω.  :: 

ευχομαι να βγαλεις πολλες τετοιες δικες σου. :Happy0159:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*

Και θα πω καληνύχτα με την παρακάτω φώτο !!! Ακόμα και με -10 η Καρδερίνες θα είναι εκεί έξω !!!* 





*Να ζήσουν οι όμορφες του GREEKBIRDCLUB !!!!!!!!!!!



*θα έχουμε και άλλες πολλές !!


*

----------


## Gardelius

karakonstantakis

----------


## vag21

> 


χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis

*Από μια μικρή μαθήτρια !!!*

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## vag21

μιλαμε για μεγαλη τεχνη,το παραπανω κλουβι.
αν το εχει και ολοκληρο ,βαλτο ρε αλεξ.

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis

> μιλαμε για μεγαλη τεχνη,το παραπανω κλουβι.
> αν το εχει και ολοκληρο ,βαλτο ρε αλεξ.


*Δεν το έχει Βαγγέλη και είναι όντως τρομερό κλουβί !!!*  ::

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Βρήκα όμως άλλα..... 

*

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αύριο πάλι !!!*

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## οδυσσέας

τελικα υπαρχουν και ποιο ''αρρωστοι'' απο εμας :winky:  ::   :Anim 59:

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## οδυσσέας

> 




ποσο ωραια και ποσο ασυμβατο το θεμα σε αυτη η φωτογραφια. κοριτσι και καρδερινα μαζι.

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## οδυσσέας

να και ενα φετιναρακι.

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## karakonstantakis

Αυτή την έχω ξαναβάλει νομίζω......

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αυτό πρέπει να είναι ζωγραφική στο pc...*

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis

*Οσοι έχετε συνδεδεμένο εκτυπωτή, τραβήξτε μια εκτύπωση, φτιάξτε την καρδερίνα και στολίστε την σε κάποιο σημείο του σπιτιού σας !! Αν κολλήσετε το χαρτί σε κάποιο σκληρό χαρτόνι πριν το κόψετε θα έχετε καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα !!!*  :winky:

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis

:Sick0004:

----------


## mitsman

ανοιξε το κουτι της Πανδωρας ο Αλεξ!

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis

lego !

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis

*Φλώρος vs Καρδερίνα !!!*

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis

tatoo

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## οδυσσέας

ειχα βρει και εγω μια φωτο με τατουαζ μολις το ξαναβρω θα το βαλω.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> *Φλώρος vs Καρδερίνα !!!*


λουγαρο vs καρδερινα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Είσαι να χτυπήσουμε ένα όπως το παραπάνω ???? χαχαχαχαχα εγώ πάντως εδώ και κάτι μέρες είμαι στο Ναι & στο Οχι !!!  *  ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

> 


φοβερος πινακας...σε βαραει μεσα στην καρδια το θεμα του.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το ύφος του παιδιού τα μαρτυράει όλα !! Δείχνει σαν να μην μπορεί να πιστέψει αυτό που έχει συμβεί........*

----------


## οδυσσέας

ακριβως αυτο που λες.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> *Είσαι να χτυπήσουμε ένα όπως το παραπάνω ???? χαχαχαχαχα εγώ πάντως εδώ και κάτι μέρες είμαι στο Ναι & στο Οχι !!!*


εμείς έχουμε χτυπήσει καλύτερο τατουάζ, στην καρδιά....δεν είναι επιφανειακό. :winky:

----------


## vag21

> *Είσαι να χτυπήσουμε ένα όπως το παραπάνω ???? χαχαχαχαχα εγώ πάντως εδώ και κάτι μέρες είμαι στο Ναι & στο Οχι !!!  *


αλεξ εσυ να κανεις την κλουβα σου χαχαχαχαχα.

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## οδυσσέας

ριξε στο γυαλι φαρμακι....... :Party0016:

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αυτήν την έχω βάλει....δεν θυμάμαι !!!

*

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## οδυσσέας

να και αλλο αγαλματακι.

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## οδυσσέας

αυτο το θελω!!

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## karakonstantakis

*oooooooooo εγώ πάλι θα ήθελα και τα 2 παραπάνω Κώστα !!! ........μήπως να βρούμε καμιά πηγή να αγοράσουμε μερικά τέτοια στολίδια για το σπίτι μας ?? Μήπως να ψακτούμε λιγάκι ?? που όμως....*

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## karakonstantakis

*αλλιώς η άλλη λύση είναι.... φώτο σε τυπογραφείο....και στάμπα οπουδήποτε θελήσουμε εμείς... και αυτό μάλλον θα κάνω σύντομα !! Μινιατούρες αντικείμενα συλλογή....*

----------


## οδυσσέας

σαν αυτό στο ποστ #153 μπορείς να φτιάξεις πολύ εύκολα. 
βρες μια φωτογραφία που σου αρέσει, πας σε ένα εργοστάσιο μαρμάρων που φτιάχνει μνημεία και τυπώνει φωτογραφίες σε πορσελάνη και το έχεις σε ότι σχέδιο θες. Η σε μαγαζί που φτιάχνει επιγραφές.

----------


## karakonstantakis

> σαν αυτό στο ποστ #153 μπορείς να φτιάξεις πολύ εύκολα. 
> βρες μια φωτογραφία που σου αρέσει, πας σε ένα εργοστάσιο μαρμάρων που φτιάχνει μνημεία και τυπώνει φωτογραφίες σε πορσελάνη και το έχεις σε ότι σχέδιο θες. Η σε μαγαζί που φτιάχνει επιγραφές.


*Πίστεψε είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που σκεφτικά αρχικά....αλλά λόγω του ότι εδώ Κρήτη δεν παίζει κάτι τέτοιο....σκέφτηκα για τυπογραφείο π.χ. σε πλαστικό δίσκο σερβιρίσματος ας πούμε !! 

Ο πεθερός είναι συνταξιούχος μαρμαράς (πολλά χρόνια σε αθηναικό μαρμαράδικο) και το έχω ψάξει το θέμα σε άλλες πολλές κατασκευές που έχω εδώ σπίτι μου από Αθήνα. Π.χ μαρμαρινο μύλο...μαρμαρινο αναπτήρα...μαρμάρινα τασάκια....μαρμάρινος αμφορέας....μαρμαρινο κανονικο τηλέφωνω σε λειτουργία....μαρμάρινο σκάκι με πιόνια μαρμαρίνα....μαρμάρινο τραπεζάκι γρανίτις κ.α. που δεν θυμάμαι (κοιμάται η γυναίκα να την ρωτήσω...χααχαχαχα) !!!! Οτι θέλω σε μάρμαρο μπορώ να το κάνω αλλά παραγγελία σε Αθήνα, και δεν μπαίνω σε διαδικασία...*  :Happy:

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis

*

**


Αυτά τα κλουβάκια δεν πρέπει να τα έχω βάλει !!!*

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## karakonstantakis

*



κοντράστ συναισθημάτων.... 

*

----------


## οδυσσέας

ετσι θελουμε να ειναι οι ομορφες (γυναικες-καρδερινες) μες την χαρα...............................και δεν πειραζει εμεις ας ειμαστε λυπημενοι. :Happy:

----------


## οδυσσέας

εουμο

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## οδυσσέας

και μια φωτο με καρδερινες ιμαλαϊων για τον geam που του αρεσουν

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Kostakos



----------


## Kostakos



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## αντρικος

το νεο μου αποκτημα απο την γυναικα του αδελφου μου που την ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!! [IMG][/IMG] το χαζευα αρκετη ωρα μπορω να πω  :Happy:

----------


## οδυσσέας

να πεις στην νυφη σου οτι ειναι πολυ ωραια η ζωγραφια της και περιμενουμε να φτιαξει και αλλες.

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Σε πολλα μαγαζια υπαρχουν αυτα τα ειδη !!Πολυ ωραια!!

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

LIKE!

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

αφιερωμενη στο φιλαρακι μου τον Βασιλη

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Τεχνη δεν ειναι μονον η φωτογραφια, η γλυπτικη και η ζωγραφικη ... 

Η καρδερινα εμπνεει τον Vivaldι να γραψει το "Goldfinch concerto" ή "Il Gardellino"

http://birdnote.org/show/vivaldis-goldfinch

----------


## geam



----------


## johnrider

Υαλογράφημα παραθύρου που έφτιαξα. 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ninos

Παρα πολυ ωραιο Γιάννη !!

----------


## johnrider

θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλα όρεξη να έχω.

----------


## wild15

Ιδιαιτερα ομορφο οπως και το πουλακι που απεικονιζει!!!

----------


## johnrider

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## johnrider

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αυτη η φωτο οπως και η δευτερη απο το προηγουμενο ποστ, ειναι απο 2 ποστ του μελους Μάριος_1 σε αλλα θεματα του φορουμ.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δειτε και την 24 σελιδα :winky:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## johnrider



----------


## johnrider



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

μπραβο Γιαννη :Happy0159: 
με προλαβες  την ειχα ετοιμη να την ανεβασω εγω.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ταισμα στο χερι  :winky:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## jk21

τα like τα δικα μου τουλάχιστον  ,ειναι για το καλλιτεχνικο του ολου θεματος . το διευκρινιζω γιατι στις αναπαραστασεις ,υπαρχουν αναμεσα τους και  *καποιες* (οχι η πλειοψηφια ) απεικονισεις στιγμων αλλων εποχων και αλλων ηθων , που ξερεται οτι θελω απλα να υπαρχουν ως ιστορια και σιγουρα ως καλλιτεχνημα και  μονο εχουν αξια

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

συμφωνω.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> 


τσιγκανα με πιασμενες καρδερινες......διπλος πειρασμος!!!  :winky:   :Happy0159:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## dimitris_patra

> τσιγκανα με πιασμενες καρδερινες......διπλος πειρασμος!!!


οι πίνακες αυτοί βρίσκονται σε μεγάλα μουσεία........οπότε τα πουλιά θα είναι εκτροφής!!!! :winky: 

.........εδώ εχουμε ένα περιστατικό όπου ο συνάδελφος του jk21 έκανε λάθος διάγνωση και πάει το γαρδέλι...... ::

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

χαχαχαχα καλοοοοοο!!!

----------


## johnrider



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## dimitris_patra

Κώστα με τόσες εικόνες που βάζεις στα διάφορα θέματα των ιθαγενών δεν σε προλαβαίνω να σου βάζω likes......οπότε θα σου βάζω μαζεμένα κάπου κάπου για να τα καλύπτω όλα!!!!  πάρε άλλα 1000 likes λοιπόν!!!!!! ::

----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Κώστα με τόσες εικόνες που βάζεις στα διάφορα θέματα των ιθαγενών δεν σε προλαβαίνω να σου βάζω likes......οπότε θα σου βάζω μαζεμένα κάπου κάπου για να τα καλύπτω όλα!!!!  πάρε άλλα 1000 likes λοιπόν!!!!!!


εστω και μαζεμενα ειναι καλοδεχουμενα τα likes.  δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο δυσκολο ειναι για μενα να συγκρατηθω.
 εχω εναν φακελο με τουλαχιστον 200φωτο και θελω να τις βαλω ολες στο φορουμ. καθε μερα βρισκω και καινουργιες.

----------


## dimitris_patra

και καλά κάνεις που τις βάζεις.......το ότι έχεις υλικό δείχνει ότι έχεις κάνει μεγάλη αναζήτηση, οπότε εγώ τουλάχιστον ευχαριστιέμαι που το μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας........

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> και καλά κάνεις που τις βάζεις.......το ότι έχεις υλικό δείχνει ότι έχεις κάνει μεγάλη αναζήτηση, οπότε εγώ τουλάχιστον ευχαριστιέμαι που το μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας........


αν δεν το μοιραστεις ειναι αρρώστια-αστοχία. :winky:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## kostas karderines

Που τα ξετρυπωνεται όλα αυτά τα ωραία, μπράβο σας!

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Που τα ξετρυπωνεται όλα αυτά τα ωραία, μπράβο σας!


όντως.......ο Κώστας έχει πολύ υλικό!!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

οταν ξεκινησα αυτο το θεμα δεν περιμενα να υπαρχει τοσο υλικο. 
και που να δειτε τι υπαρχει ακομα....

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## dimitris_patra

> οταν ξεκινησα αυτο το θεμα δεν περιμενα να υπαρχει τοσο υλικο. 
> και που να δειτε τι υπαρχει ακομα....


αντε λοιπόν να μου βρεις και αυτήν με το γέρο που ψάχνω!!!!!......... :: 
....."""καθένας με τον πόνο του""""

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

για να βρω την δικια σου, πρεπει να παρω και να ψαχνω ολα τα σπιτια της γης. :Happy0196: 

ποιο ευκολο ειναι να σου ζωγραφισει καποιος εναν αλλο, παρα  να σου βρει τον συγκεκριμενο.

----------


## dimitris_patra

> για να βρω την δικια σου, πρεπει να παρω και να ψαχνω ολα τα σπιτια της γης.
> 
> ποιο ευκολο ειναι να σου ζωγραφισει καποιος εναν αλλο, παρα  να σου βρει τον συγκεκριμενο.


........κλαίω!!!!! :Happy0196:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## dimitris_patra

*Ζήτω!!!!!! την βρήκα!!!!!!!


*

----------


## jk21

αιντε ηρεμησες !!!!! 

αν επιτρεπεται , μας λες κιολας τι ειναι αυτο που σε εκανε να θες τοσο να την ξαναβρεις

----------


## dimitris_patra

> αιντε ηρεμησες !!!!! 
> 
> αν επιτρεπεται , μας λες κιολας τι ειναι αυτο που σε εκανε να θες τοσο να την ξαναβρεις


Δημήτρη δεν ξέρω ακριβώς.......ίσως η έκφραση του γέρου, ο τρόπος που κοιτάζει το πουλί......βλέπω σε αυτή την εικόνα μιά πτυχή του εαυτού μου. 
Θέλω να την εκτυπώσω και να την έχω στο εργαστήριο μου που περνάω αρκετές ώρες κάθε μέρα......

----------


## jk21

ε οχι και του εαυτου σου ...  δεν σε εχω δει αλλα ουδεμια σχεση η ηλικια που ξερω !   :winky:

----------


## dimitris_patra

> ε οχι και του εαυτου σου ...  δεν σε εχω δει αλλα ουδεμια σχεση η ηλικια που ξερω !


........δεν ταυτίζω ρε την ηλικία!!!! εγώ είμαι έφηβος!!!!!χαχαχα

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> *Ζήτω!!!!!! την βρήκα!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :Party0028:  :Party0028:  :Party0028:  :Party0016:  :Party0016:  :Party0016:  :Party0016:  :Party0003:  :Party0003:  :Party0003:  :Party0003:

----------


## dimitris_patra

καλά κάντε μου πλάκα.......όμως εγώ την βρήκα !!!! :Happy0196:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δεν κανω πλακα ρε. χαρηκα γιατι δεν θα παρω τους δρομους :Happy0196:  :Happy0196: 

δεν μπορεις να πεις παντως, ειμαι και πολυ γουρλης. βαλτην και στο αλλο θεμα που ανοιξαμε.

που την βρηκες τελικα?

----------


## dimitris_patra

ξέρω εγώ τι λέω........αυτός που έχει εκείνα τα κακοβαμμένα ασπρουλιάρικα γαρδέλια......με πήρε τηλ. και μου λέει....
"""ωραία εικόνα, δεν ήξερα ότι ο μητσοτάκης είναι γαρδελάς!!!!""" :Happy0196:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

κλαιω :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:

----------


## dimitris_patra

> δεν κανω πλακα ρε. χαρηκα γιατι δεν θα παρω τους δρομους
> 
> δεν μπορεις να πεις παντως, ειμαι και πολυ γουρλης. βαλτην και στο αλλο θεμα που ανοιξαμε.
> 
> που την βρηκες τελικα?


όντως είσαι γουρλής.......έκανα αναζήτηση να δω που βρήκες την εικόνα που έβαλες με το σαράβαλο ξύλινο κλουβί, και με έβγαλε εδώ......και την βρήκα!!!!

http://villalbasilvestrista.blogspot.gr/p/arte.html

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ρε συ βαρεσες φλεβα χρυσου. :Happy0159:  :Happy0159: 

δεν την ειχα βρει απο αυτο το blog. υπεροχη συλλογη!!!

----------


## dimitris_patra

> ρε συ βαρεσες φλεβα χρυσου.
> 
> δεν την ειχα βρει απο αυτο το blog. υπεροχη συλλογη!!!


όντως.......αλλά εγώ έβαλα εδώ μόνο εκείνη που έψαχνα........τις υπόλοιπες στις χαρίζω.......βάλτες εσύ!!!!! :Jumping0046:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ασε τις πονηριες και ξεκινα βαζε.  :Happy: 
μερικες φορες τα blog κλεινουν και ειναι δυσκολο να τα ξαναβρεις. :winky:

----------


## dimitris_patra

> ασε τις πονηριες και ξεκινα βαζε. 
> μερικες φορες τα blog κλεινουν και ειναι δυσκολο να τα ξαναβρεις.


σιγά βρε.......το ίδιο είναι. διάλεξε ποιες δεν έχουμε βάλει και βάλτες.......

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

βαλε και εσυ. η οποιο αλλο μελος του φορουμ θελει. εχω παρα πολλες που εχω στα αρχεια μου.
 ας ειναι και διπλες και τριπλες απο οτι να μην υπαρχουν εδω καθολου....

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αυτο δεν ειναι τεχνη...αλλα μ'αρεσει :Happy:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## dimitris_patra

> αυτο δεν ειναι τεχνη...αλλα μ'αρεσει


........ότι είναι ωραίο είναι τέχνη........αλλά προτιμούμε να βλέπουμε φωλιές.....πολλές φωλιές!!!!! ::

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> ........ότι είναι ωραίο είναι τέχνη........αλλά προτιμούμε να βλέπουμε φωλιές.....πολλές φωλιές!!!!!


ειμαστε ''φωλιατζηδες'' τι να κανουμε... :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:

----------


## jk21

ει κοψε συ την πλακα ,γιατι θα σε παρουν στα σοβαρα διαφοροι ....

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ξερει τι λεει ο Δημητρης. για τετοιες ''φωλιες'' ολοι γινομαστε ''φωλιατζηδες''. :winky:  ::  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196: 

τους διαφορους τους εχω χε@@@@@ς  :Happy0062:  

*οι λεξεις ειναι μεσα σε εισαγωγικα.

----------


## dimitris_patra

> ει κοψε συ την πλακα ,γιατι θα σε παρουν στα σοβαρα διαφοροι ....


Δημήτρη λέγε...... ξέρω ότι δυσκολεύεσαι αλλά εξομολογήσου........είσαι "φωλιατζής" ή όχι???? ::

----------


## jk21

ρε μαζευτηκαμε οι γεροι να χαλασουμε το θεμα .... αντε μαζευτειτε ...  :winky:  ::

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Δημήτρη λέγε...... ξέρω ότι δυσκολεύεσαι αλλά εξομολογήσου........είσαι "φωλιατζής" ή όχι????


 :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196: ειναι, ειναι

----------


## dimitris_patra

> ρε μαζευτηκαμε οι γεροι να χαλασουμε το θεμα .... αντε μαζευτειτε ...


γιατί δεν παίρνεις θέση?????........να το πεις καθαρά........δεν είμαι "φωλιατζής"!!!!! ::

----------


## jk21

φωλιατζης προτιμω να μου κοπουν τα χερια και τα ποδια !

<< φωλιατζης >> σαν παιδι και γω οπως εσεις .... 


Δημητρη δεν κατεβαινεις στα γενεθλια ,να δεις και τον κολλητο σου τον Κωστη ,να μιλησουμε και απο κοντα για << τεχνη >> ; 

αιντε γιατι βλεπω να το βουλιαζουμε το θεμα χαχαχα

----------


## johnrider

πετυχημενη φωτογραφια o jko

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## dimitris_patra

> Δημητρη δεν κατεβαινεις στα γενεθλια ,να δεις και τον κολλητο σου τον Κωστη ,να μιλησουμε και απο κοντα για << τεχνη >> ;


Δημήτρη θέλω πολύ να έρθω αλλά τώρα αρχίζει η χειμερινή σαιζόν και δεν γίνετε να φύγω με τίποτα......φόρτος εργασίας.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## dimitris_patra

Κώστα.......είπαμε "φωλιατζήδες"......αυτή την "φωλιά" δεν θέλω να την δω αλλά ούτε να την φανταστώ........με τίποτα σου λέω αδερφέ!!!!! :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ουτε εγω....... :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

μια ''καρδερινα'' τραγουδα την ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΑ

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

*Καρδερίνα και Φλώρος*



*για αυτους που ειναι κατα του υβριδισμου  *

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Όμορφή μου Κατερίνα,
του μπαξέ μου καρδερίνα

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

*Ο ΠΙΚΗΣ  Η ΡΗΝΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΑ*





απο το απεναντι μπαλκονι μια φωνουλα τ'απαντα
ειναι η Λινα η *καρδερινα* που για κεινον κελαϊδα




κι αλλως υβριδισμος  ::   ::

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Λίνα Λίνα καρδερίνα

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Μια πάπια μια χήνα
μια καρδερίνα

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

πότισε την γλάστρα μου και την καρδερίνα

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

πόσα τραγούδια έκαμαν του κόσμου οι καρδερίνες
για να΄ρθουν να καθίσουνε στων χειλιών σου τις γραμμές

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Θα κλάψουνε ματάκια
Κοτούλες και παπάκια
Σπουργίτια καρδερίνες
Στις πιο μεγάλες πείνες

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Κελαηδούν οι καρδερίνες
έχω να σε δω τρεις μήνες





έχει μάνα καρδερίνα και πατέρα απ’ την Αθήνα

----------


## amastro

Και ένα παιδικό.
"Το μικρό καρδερινάκι".

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ε οχι και παιδικο :Happy: ..............με τον σουρωμενο-ερωτευμενο  :Party0016: + :Love0034:

----------


## amastro

Από τα πολύ αγαπημένα τραγούδια των παιδιών μου όταν ήταν μικρά.
Γι' αυτό το έχω κατατάξει στα παιδικά.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Ρωσικο τραγουδι με τιτλο καρδερινα.

----------


## jk21

θα ηταν ενδιαφερον αν καποιος γνωριζει στοιχειωδως ρωσικα ,να μας εξηγησει ισως την σχεση του τιτλου με το περιεχομενο που δειχνει πολεμικες σκηνες

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

οι δυο πρωτες στροφες απο μεταφραση γκουγκλ στα Αγγλικα


Gray sunken cheek fall into the pillow,
Goldfinch in a cage of gold sold his soul.
Flaunt, tearing the throat and chest, then empty ...
Himself lying all the time, because sadly.


In the morning I wake up sweaty sheets,
It was suddenly difficult for me to live in this world wisely
And does not dry a wet pillowcase ...
From bell to bell, and I served time.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Ρωσικο τραγουδι με τιτλο καρδερινα.


το τραγουδι απο μεταφραση γκουγκλ.

For three years there was no spring, and suddenly it came,
I heard over his head on the edge of war,
Forgotten whistle goldfinch.
Full subdued white light,
Goldfinch, whistling about
With no war - it was not,
And we, my friends live .......


We were able to set the table,
We were in love,
Goldfinches each other in silence,
And they say a goldfinch, not make a summer.
Full subdued white light,
Goldfinch, whistling about
With no war - it was not,
And we, my friends live ...


I remember those days, and goldfinch song,
He whistled and flew away,
Togo goldfinch we are not alone, the whole army was waiting.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

στο 385 σελιδα απο το περιφημο 

<< the goldfinch >> της Donna Tart 




To εχει διαβασει καποιος;

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## johnrider



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## johnrider



----------


## johnrider



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

πανεμορφα εφε!!! ιδιος το κατω.

----------


## amastro

Μπορεί να μην είναι τέχνη, αλλά όταν το είδα σκέφτηκα ότι θα αρέσει στον Αντισυμβατικό.

----------


## teo24

tattoo

----------


## teo24

παζλ

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## teo24

Τεχνη δεν το λες αλλα δεν ηξερα που αλλου να ποσταρω....

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## teo24



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## johnrider

:winky:

----------


## rafa

Βρηκα αυτο το πλεκτο στην αγορα της μυτιληνης.ενα πουλακι καρδερινα δεν ειναι;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δεν θα μπορουσε να λειπει απο αυτο το θεμα αυτη η πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια.



ειναι απο αυτο το ποστ#15  ευχαριστω πολυ την Χρυσα.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## johnrider

Καρδερινα TRON

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

Μια σχετικοτατη με το θεμα μας δημοσιευση  μου σταλθηκε σημερα απο φιλικο μου προσωπο στο fb και σας την μεταφερω 


http://www.lifo.gr/articles/arts_articles/125897
*
Η μυστηριώδης Καρδερίνα 



*

----------

